
There are some crazy medical codes out there – here are the weirdest on record - artsandsci
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/08/struck-by-cow-contact-with-dagger-the-oddest-medical-codes-youll-see/
======
protomyth
And here is a HN thread that went down the rabbit hole of medical codes
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12781157](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12781157)

------
Millennium
No mention of W59.22xx (a.k.a. the Aeschylus Series)? I am disappoint.

